# Selling Appliances/White Goods



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

We're moving out of our villa into a smaller apartment with appliances already provided. I've been trying to sell my cooker, washing machine, clothes dryer, dishwasher, and refrigerator on Dubizzle. The prices are really low, but I've only had a few phone calls and no serious buyers.

Is there some company who buys these things? I'd prefer to sell to one buyer but I'm getting desperate, so will consider anything. I don't want to get stuck moving things I don't need and don't have room for or just giving them away on the street. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Park & Shop / Spinneys etc. usually have a board for adverts after the checkout area or even in the window.

The fee is pretty low to advertise but they are usually well read.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Surprising, I had to do the same thing in November, I listed everything separately on Dubizzle and everything was gone within half an hour. 

I had to remove the adverts as I had so many calls. 

No-one was willing to pay the asking price right enough ("last price?") but I priced the stuff to take that into consideration and told the callers the original price was much higher than it actually was.

If the stuff is fairly modern, in good condition, a decent brand and reasonably priced, you *shouldn't* have much problems.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Surprising, I had to do the same thing in November, I listed everything separately on Dubizzle and everything was gone within half an hour.
> 
> I had to remove the adverts as I had so many calls.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's the time of year, Gavtek. Everything is in great quality, less than 2 years old, and priced for about half of what I bought it for. Too many people doing the same thing this time of year maybe?


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Like Gavtek said, maybe listing the goods separately with more details like warranty, original price etc might help. Clearer pictures would also do you good.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

We also have a Classifieds section on this forum which receives a decent amount of traffic.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I think your timing is bad... schools are out, Ramadan is about to start, and the heat is on... so a lot of people are heading out of the country and aren't thinking of buying things as they will be spending on vacations or trips back home.... 

As others have said, post the items separately on Dubizzle and also use the grocery stores and even your apartment's public board... I am actually surprised a shady dealer hasn't shown up at your place trying to buy all the goods all at once....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

What make/model is the cooker?


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

justlooking said:


> We're moving out of our villa into a smaller apartment with appliances already provided. I've been trying to sell my cooker, washing machine, clothes dryer, dishwasher, and refrigerator on Dubizzle. The prices are really low, but I've only had a few phone calls and no serious buyers.
> 
> Is there some company who buys these things? I'd prefer to sell to one buyer but I'm getting desperate, so will consider anything. I don't want to get stuck moving things I don't need and don't have room for or just giving them away on the street.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


If you can wait for 3 weeks or so, I will buy everything off u... i bought new apt in marina and will be looking for all the appliance I can get my hands on


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

ash.naz said:


> If you can wait for 3 weeks or so, I will buy everything off u... i bought new apt in marina and will be looking for all the appliance I can get my hands on


I can wait if you give me a deposit. Don't need them out until August 1. PM me so we can talk details.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> What make/model is the cooker?


Whirlpool 5 burner gas cooker. Not sure about the model number. I can't find the receipt.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

justlooking said:


> I can wait if you give me a deposit. Don't need them out until August 1. PM me so we can talk details.


I am afraid deposit wont be possible as contract is still not completed, but sale is gone through just waiting for NOC to be cleared which should not take more then 3 weeks... please email me,
[email protected]

we can talk over the phone as im in dubai as well just like you so I can come and see the goods if you like... and if you near marina then its even better so much of an issue with moving goods


----------

